# lost my key



## Cliff330i (Feb 18, 2002)

Guys, unfortunately, I lost one of my keys. I am definitely going to have to order another one from my dealer. Does anyone know how much it should cost? Would this change from dealer to dealer or is it just a standard charge? Also, I assume it would have to be order from Germany and am wondering how long it could take. Any info would help. Thanks all, Cliff


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

Cliff330i said:


> Guys, unfortunately, I lost one of my keys. I am definitely going to have to order another one from my dealer. Does anyone know how much it should cost? Would this change from dealer to dealer or is it just a standard charge? Also, I assume it would have to be order from Germany and am wondering how long it could take. Any info would help. Thanks all, Cliff


I lost one too. (it's still hiding somewhere in the house) I was told it's about 100 bucks to get a new key and should take a couple days.


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

For one of the remote master keys is aprox 130.
i believe the only two places the keys can be cut are in germany and in NJ
(BMWNA HQ)


----------



## bimergrin (Dec 17, 2002)

I think when we get are cars the keys are already made, they just dont give them all out. In total there should be 8 keys that have already been made and BMW keeps them somewhere, so the dealer just has to get it. Do a search and you should find more info. on this. I think the cost is around $100 and it should take only a few days for you to get it.


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

I called one of the local BMW dealers during my research and they told me $160 and takes 3 days... :yikes:


----------



## Sunapollo (Aug 7, 2003)

BlackChrome said:


> I called one of the local BMW dealers during my research and they told me $160 and takes 3 days... :yikes:


One of my masterkey was stolen 
My dealer want Cdn 4xx for it ... that's 300 USD


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

Sunapollo said:


> One of my masterkey was stolen
> My dealer want Cdn 4xx for it ... that's 300 USD


And I get to hear people complaining about Honda's $30 transponder keys!


----------



## Cliff330i (Feb 18, 2002)

Thanks for the info guys... I have no choice but to get another one so whatever the cost, it has to be done. Take care, Cliff


----------



## ZBB 325Ci (Dec 19, 2001)

rumatt said:


> Do they disable the lost key?


Be sure to request that they do. Also remember, that it will only disable the remote and not allow the car to start -- but it will still open the doors and trunk.

My dealer lost one of my keys (and the only one they had since I brought the others with me after ED dropoff) before I took US delivery. They felt horible and immediately offered to order a new one. But I had to remind them to disable the lost key.

Funny thing is that I got a call from them about 3 months later and they had found the key. Since I had moved, they mailed it to me. I had it reactivated and now have 3 master keys (not that I really need them).


----------



## egruber (Dec 23, 2001)

I would price the key at Circle or Pacific BMW. I have found that part prices vary widely. I don't see why you shouldn't shop around first. It's probably based on VIN anyway.


----------



## weoilmen (Dec 16, 2003)

*cost for two types of kets*

I just got a master key for about $45. and a vallet key for $35.
cost change depeneding on, If keys has a remote or light.
My keys had none
Take the cars reg and your ID it took 2 =3 days to get the keys 
Good luck
Mike T aka Weoilmen


----------



## Pletrong (Nov 24, 2003)

weoilmen said:


> I just got a master key for about $45. and a vallet key for $35.
> cost change depeneding on, If keys has a remote or light.
> My keys had none
> Take the cars reg and your ID it took 2 =3 days to get the keys
> ...


Mike,

Where did you go to get the basic key nade for $45?
Thanks


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Pletrong said:


> Mike,
> 
> Where did you go to get the basic key nade for $45?
> Thanks


That's not for a remote key (Z3's don't use remote keys).

The remote master for an E46 is ~$130.

Any key can be obtained overnight if the order is in before the deadline for VOR orders, should the need arise. Otherwise, allow two days.


----------



## Cliff330i (Feb 18, 2002)

*new key..*

Ok, so, 130 dollars later, and I got a new key. Now, the question is, why doesn't the remote work on it? Does it need to be charged or activated or something?


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Cliff330i said:


> Ok, so, 130 dollars later, and I got a new key. Now, the question is, why doesn't the remote work on it? Does it need to be charged or activated or something?


 Needs to be initialized (activated to work with the other key(s).)


----------



## weoilmen (Dec 16, 2003)

Pletrong said:


> Mike,
> 
> Where did you go to get the basic key nade for $45?
> Thanks


Hi I got them at Concord BMW in Concord Ca,
Good luck
Oh to set up your Key remote Go to
///MZ3.net
This site has all kinds of things 
even porgraming a remote
Mike T


----------



## Cliff330i (Feb 18, 2002)

weoilmen said:


> Hi I got them at Concord BMW in Concord Ca,
> Good luck
> Oh to set up your Key remote Go to
> ///MZ3.net
> ...


Thanx!!


----------

